# ترنيمة ها صلاة التوبة



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

*ترنيمة ها صلاة التوبة*

*دى ترنيمة رائعة جدا انا بحبها اوى اوى لانها فعلا صلاة للتوبة*


*ترنيمة ها صلاة التوبة*




*يارب تعجبكم 

واذكروا ضعفى فى صلاتكم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2006)

*فعلا هي ترنيمة رائعة شكرا ليكي يا جيجي

الرب يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

شكرا على مرورك يا موننا

الرب يباركك


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2006)

بصراحة عجبتني كثير, اختيار رائع, ذوق موسيقي يا جمانة


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا دودى على ردك الرقيق ده 

الرب يباركك اخى العزيز*


----------



## بنت الديان (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جااااااااااااااري التحميل


----------

